# MAJESTICS S.F.V. CUSTOM CARSHOW



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 18 2009, 12:26 PM~13040379
> *MAJESTICS S.F.V. PRESENTS "SUMMER 2009 CUSTOM CAR SHOW"
> 
> @ WOODLEY PARK ON AUGUST 23rd
> ...


TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

will be there goodtimes ttt


----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 18 2009, 11:26 PM~13046760
> *TTT
> *


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

THE KING OF THE 818 WILL BE THERE! HOLLLLLA











HEAVEN FA LIFE


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 19 2009, 07:16 PM~13054413
> *THE KING OF THE 818 WILL BE THERE! HOLLLLLA
> 
> 
> ...


OF COURSE I'LL BE THERE-OOPS I'LL BE HOSTING THE SHOW-YOU BETTER BE GLAD MY NICCA MARIO AINT BRINGIN THE SOUTH SIDE BLUES-HE BE BUSTIN THAT AS ALL THE WAY TO HEAVEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13055506
> *OF COURSE I'LL BE THERE-OOPS I'LL BE HOSTING THE SHOW-YOU BETTER BE GLAD MY NICCA MARIO AINT BRINGIN THE SOUTH SIDE BLUES-HE BE BUSTIN THAT AS ALL THE WAY TO HEAVEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13055506
> *OF COURSE I'LL BE THERE-OOPS I'LL BE HOSTING THE SHOW-YOU BETTER BE GLAD MY NICCA MARIO AINT BRINGIN THE SOUTH SIDE BLUES-HE BE BUSTIN THAT AS ALL THE WAY TO HEAVEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 19 2009, 09:52 PM~13055506
> *OF COURSE I'LL BE THERE-OOPS I'LL BE HOSTING THE SHOW-YOU BETTER BE GLAD MY NICCA MARIO AINT BRINGIN THE SOUTH SIDE BLUES-HE BE BUSTIN THAT AS ALL THE WAY TO HEAVEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :twak: 
<img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/15/l_b690f2eb628242a191d9e2824db0df24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:rant: :guns: 
I AIN'T NEVA RAN FROM A ***** AND I DAMN SHOW AIN'T BOUT TO PICC TODAY TO START RUNNIN!


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND OHH YEAH YA PRICE JUS SHOT UP!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

What up China? Ill be there. Is there a class for Trucks?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Feb 21 2009, 09:16 PM~13072623
> *What up China? Ill be there. Is there a class for Trucks?
> *


IM SURE WE CAN ACCOMMODATE YOU


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 21 2009, 08:14 PM~13072165
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND OHH YEAH YA PRICE JUS SHOT UP!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
MN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## BLVDloco (Dec 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 21 2009, 09:05 PM~13072092
> *:0  :twak:
> <img src=\'http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/15/l_b690f2eb628242a191d9e2824db0df24.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :rant: :guns:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck

Old Memories Website


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 22 2009, 06:10 PM~13079469
> *posted on our site, good luck
> 
> Old Memories Website
> *


MUCH LOVE HOMIE, THX AGAIN


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 22 2009, 12:49 AM~13073784
> *IM SURE WE CAN ACCOMMODATE YOU
> *


Thanks China!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Neu Exposure family will be there. Hopefully lil Alex's bike will be all done. :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Feb 26 2009, 12:13 PM~13118915
> *Neu Exposure family will be there. Hopefully lil Alex's bike will be all done. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Feb 26 2009, 11:13 AM~13118915
> *Neu Exposure family will be there. Hopefully lil Alex's bike will be all done. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]








[/quote]


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

DAMN THAT FLYER IS RIGHT!!!! WHO PUT THAT TOGETHER!!!!


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 27 2009, 04:55 PM~13131618
> *DAMN THAT FLYER IS RIGHT!!!! WHO PUT THAT TOGETHER!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


THIRTEEN7.COM


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Feb 27 2009, 07:44 PM~13133034
> *THIRTEEN7.COM
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Feb 27 2009, 06:44 PM~13133034
> *THIRTEEN7.COM
> *


YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES SIR


----------



## HEAVEN FA LIFE (Oct 24, 2008)

http://www.ytbtravel.com/majestics
MAJESTICS TRAVEL IS MY PERSONAL TRAVEL SIGHT :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEAVEN FA LIFE_@Feb 28 2009, 10:24 PM~13142353
> *http://www.ytbtravel.com/majestics
> MAJESTICS TRAVEL IS MY PERSONAL TRAVEL SIGHT :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

Thee artistics will be there showing love to the valley


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Mar 1 2009, 09:24 AM~13144275
> *Thee artistics will be there showing love to the valley
> *


ALWAYS SHOWING THE BIG M LOVE, WE APPRECIATE IT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13145328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13145328]








[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13145328]


[/quote]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]











[/quote]
[/quote]
call me bacc you son ova six :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 3 2009, 10:00 PM~13173060]








[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 3 2009, 10:00 PM~13173060]


[/quote]








:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 3 2009, 10:00 PM~13173060]








[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 3 2009, 10:00 PM~13173060]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 7 2009, 10:38 PM~13213731]







:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 7 2009, 10:38 PM~13213731]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 2 2009, 09:32 PM~13159521]
[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 12 2009, 09:56 PM~13266231]
































[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13320315]








:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Mar 13 2009, 07:05 AM~13268458]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 12 2009, 09:56 PM~13266231]
































[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 14 2009, 11:08 AM~13279618]







:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

IN THE SHADE :biggrin:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Mar 21 2009, 02:40 PM~13347118
> *IN THE SHADE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> quote=66SS818,Mar 13 2009, 07:05 AM~13268458]
> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 12 2009, 09:56 PM~13266231]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Mar 20 2009, 01:01 PM~13338061]
quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 14 2009, 11:08 AM~13279618]







:biggrin:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=JP MAJESTICS,Mar 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13320315]








:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]








[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)

ARE NEXT CRUISE NIGHT WILL BE APRIL 4. I T WILL START AT 3:00PM TILL 10:00PM OR SO.. ALL CAR CLUBS WELCOME AND SOLO RIDERS .PLEASE NO DRAMA THIS IS ALSO A FAMILY EVENT.THE FIRST ONE TURNED OUT REALLY NICE ....THIS TIME WE WILL BE ADDING TROPHIES FOR HOPPING.. 
THERE WILL BE A 1ST PLACE AND 2ND PLACE FOR SINGLE PUMP
AND THE SAME FOR DOUBLE PUMP....
THE WAY IT WILL GO DOWN IS THE 1ST SINGLE PUMP HOP WILL HAVE RULES NO WEIGHT ONCE SO EVER.STRICKTLY STREET.
THE 2ND HOP FOR SINGLE PUMP IS EVERYTHING GOES NO RULES..
AND FINALLY THE 3RD HOP WILL BE DOUBLE PUMPLE EVERYTHING GOES ..

THE CARS WILL BE CHECKED AND JUDGED BY MUFASA(CHRIS).. HE WONT BE 
COMPETTING BUT WILL EXHIBITION HIS CAR...


SO FOR ALL OF YOU THAT WOULD LIKE TO SEE WHAT YOUR CAR DOES IN INCHES COME OUT REPRESENT..LETS HAVE A GOOD TIME.. IT DOESNT MATTER IF ITS 10in-100in

ANY QUESTIONS CALL TONY 626-806-4817


----------



## topaz81869 (Sep 24, 2008)

<span style='font-family:Times'>"valley life"</span>
we will show up, just us rider like always representing the valley.... can we bring our dj to the event let us know.... like the day you had the brbq.... at san fernando park.... let me knoow hommie :"""""junior""""


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topaz81869_@Mar 28 2009, 03:52 AM~13414358
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>"valley life"</span>
> we will show up, just us rider like always representing the valley.... can we bring our dj to the event let us know.... like the day you had the brbq.... at san fernando park.... let me knoow hommie :"""""junior""""
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

anybody got the address to the park ?


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 28 2009, 02:09 PM~13417186
> *anybody got the address to the park ?
> *


FLIERS WITH ALL THE PRE REG INFO WILL BE IN DISTRIBUTION NEXT WEEK, I'LL MAKE SURE TO GET U 1


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Mar 31 2009, 10:38 PM~13450491
> *FLIERS WITH ALL THE PRE REG INFO WILL BE IN DISTRIBUTION NEXT WEEK, I'LL MAKE SURE TO GET U 1
> *


Thanx


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]








[/quote]


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]


[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Apr 15 2009, 09:31 PM~13590564
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

av will be in the house :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

EVILWAYS c.c. will be there.

is there any pre reg forms ?


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Apr 24 2009, 09:55 PM~13683484
> *av will be in the house :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]


[/quote]


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 3 2009, 05:37 PM~13772645
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]








[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 4 2009, 04:10 PM~13782577
> *:0
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 5 2009, 04:08 PM~13794767
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 5 2009, 04:57 PM~13795241
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 5 2009, 09:02 PM~13798169
> *
> *


whats up bird :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 8 2009, 07:25 PM~13831559
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 8 2009, 09:48 PM~13832894
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

DELANO WILL B THERE IN THE 818  :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 9 2009, 04:51 PM~13838476
> * DELANO WILL B THERE IN THE 818   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 10 2009, 07:16 AM~13842115
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@May 13 2009, 08:47 AM~13872579
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@May 15 2009, 08:11 AM~13895005
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 16 2009, 10:12 AM~13905010
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 17 2009, 12:14 AM~13910185
> *
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@May 17 2009, 09:02 PM~13916013
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 18 2009, 02:26 PM~13040379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 . . Sooo, is this event still Crackin' OFF !!!! ! ! ! !?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 19 2009, 07:32 PM~13940080
> *. . Sooo, is this event still Crackin' OFF !!!! ! ! !  !??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR ABSOLUTELY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 19 2009, 07:32 PM~13940080
> *. . Sooo, is this event still Crackin' OFF !!!! ! ! !  !??  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


but of course, i hoolered at the homie Big Marc and he confirmed his entry, so dont trip i got you guys covered  U know the USO'S got it


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@May 22 2009, 08:36 PM~13974616
> *
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379]








[/quote]


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 20 2009, 06:00 PM~13950419
> *but of course, i hoolered at the homie Big Marc and he confirmed his entry, so dont trip i got you guys covered  U know the USO'S got it
> *


..much luv on that! .. Please confirm my entry as well; the cutty and I are Ridin' thrue !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 25 2009, 09:11 AM~13989736
> *..much luv on that! .. Please confirm my entry as well; the cutty and I are Ridin' thrue !!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Feb 26 2009, 11:13 AM~13118915
> *Neu Exposure family will be there. Hopefully lil Alex's bike will be all done. :biggrin:
> *


YAH WE WILL


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jun 3 2009, 07:17 PM~14087690
> *YAH WE WILL
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 3 2009, 11:34 PM~14090201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14090201]








[/quote]


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Jun 6 2009, 08:00 AM~14110926]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14090201]








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14090201]


[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Jun 6 2009, 08:00 AM~14110926]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 3 2009, 10:34 PM~14090201]








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

is this show free :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 15 2009, 08:47 AM~14193870
> *is this show  free  :biggrin:
> *


to all spectators, and you pay double for a six foot trophy :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jun 17 2009, 09:28 AM~14216077
> *to all spectators, and you pay double for a six foot trophy :biggrin:
> *


WOW THATS A DEAL :uh:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

=66SS818,Jun 17 2009, 05:10 PM~14221723]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]
:biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


> =66SS818,Jun 17 2009, 05:10 PM~14221723]
> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]


:biggrin:
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

JUST RIGHT CLICK SAVE AND PRINT OUT THE PRE REG FORM


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jun 21 2009, 01:27 PM~14254749
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHERES THE BOTHS FROMS HOMIES OR SEND IT TO ME IN A PM THANKS


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Jun 22 2009, 02:45 PM~14263858]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## gq4life84 (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SAY MAN WTF IS THAT BAND PENOY BAND :dunno: IS IT ONE OFF CHINA MANS RELITIVE OR SUMTHING DO WE HAVE TO HEAR CHINESSE MUSIC WTF :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:ugh: :wave:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 30 2009, 09:41 PM~14347134
> *SAY  MAN WTF  IS  THAT  BAND  PENOY BAND  :dunno: IS  IT ONE  OFF  CHINA  MANS  RELITIVE  OR  SUMTHING DO  WE  HAVE  TO HEAR CHINESSE  MUSIC  WTF  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Jun 22 2009, 02:45 PM~14263858]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

LETS ALL MEET UP THERE AT 7:30 AND KICK IT AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 5 2009, 01:11 PM~14385312
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ATTENTION TO ALL PARTICIPANTS AND SPECTATORS:

THERE IS ABSOLUTELY !!!NO BBQ PITS ALLOWED!!! P/WOODLEY PARK MANAGEMENT

THERE WILL BE FOOD VENDORS AVAILABLE ON BOTH SIDES OF THE PARK
AND AS OF TODAY WE WILL HAVE A FACE PAINTING BOOTH FOR THE KIDS.

ONCE AGAIN, !!!NO BBQ PITS ALLOWED!!! ANY PARTICIPANT IN VIOLATION OF THIS RULE WILL BE DISQUALIFIED/ ESCORTED OUT THE SHOW WITHOUT A REFUND

THX FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING... "CHINA MAN" MAJESTICS S.F.V.


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 7 2009, 09:28 AM~14401857
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 7 2009, 02:08 PM~14403688
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: WHERES MY STUFF? :angry: :angry: :biggrin: HIT ME UP DOGG


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 6 2009, 11:28 PM~14399059
> *ATTENTION TO ALL PARTICIPANTS AND SPECTATORS:
> 
> THERE IS ABSOLUTELY !!!NO BBQ PITS ALLOWED!!! P/WOODLEY PARK MANAGEMENT
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 6 2009, 10:28 PM~14399059
> *ATTENTION TO ALL PARTICIPANTS AND SPECTATORS:
> 
> THERE IS ABSOLUTELY !!!NO BBQ PITS ALLOWED!!! P/WOODLEY PARK MANAGEMENT
> ...


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 7 2009, 02:25 PM~14404394
> *:uh:  :uh: WHERES MY STUFF? :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:  HIT ME UP DOGG
> *


what stuff :biggrin: Ill hit u up


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 8 2009, 09:55 AM~14411605
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Mapo2004 (May 13, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Jun 22 2009, 02:45 PM~14263858]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT Wish I can go!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2009, 08:38 PM~14438989
> *TTT Wish I can go!!!
> *


you better go ruthie thats why im going cuz i thought you were :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2009, 07:53 PM~14439122
> *you better  go  ruthie  thats  why  im  going cuz  i thought you were  :biggrin:
> *


That's sweet, its too far. Its seems like a good show though. I'm missing out again.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 10 2009, 11:43 PM~14440667
> *That's sweet, its too far. Its seems like a good show though. I'm missing out again.
> *


come with toro he will be there


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 10 2009, 11:00 PM~14440780
> *come  with toro  he  will be  there
> *


Have'nt talk to him in a min. but I'll ask him. :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jul 11 2009, 10:40 AM~14442526
> *Have'nt talk to him in a min. but I'll ask him.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 13 2009, 05:15 PM~14461556
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 14 2009, 10:40 PM~14478199
> *TTT
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 15 2009, 07:24 AM~14479813
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jul 15 2009, 08:19 AM~14480464
> *:uh:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

SAVE SOME ROOM FOR US.......WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club S.F.V will be there :biggrin:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jul 16 2009, 10:06 AM~14491870
> * TTT
> *


x2


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

DID U GET THE BOTH FROMS


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jul 16 2009, 09:21 PM~14498991
> *   DID U GET THE BOTH FROMS
> *


GOT EM, I'LL SCAN THEM AND PM THEM TO YOU


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by not.my.mans.caddy_@Jul 16 2009, 05:52 PM~14496831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 17 2009, 08:46 PM~14508322
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=66SS818,Jun 22 2009, 02:45 PM~14263858]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK SFV :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:53 AM~14525180
> *ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK SFV :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  uffin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 58Bowtie_@Jul 22 2009, 07:32 PM~14554747
> *TTMFT
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Jul 20 2009, 10:53 AM~14525180
> *ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK SFV :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE ON TOP, IT DONT STOP, KEEPIN IT MOOOVIN!!!


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Feb 18 2009, 01:26 PM~13040379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

,Jul 19 2009, 09:56 PM~14522482]
quote=66SS818,Jun 22 2009, 02:45 PM~14263858]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Jun 17 2009, 08:33 AM~14216129]
















[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MistahCadillacx3_@Jul 25 2009, 10:49 PM~14582703
> *ttt
> *


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Jul 25 2009, 10:59 PM~14582769
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Jul 25 2009, 10:09 AM~14578603
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP
> *


no


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Jul 26 2009, 09:12 PM~14588823
> *no
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :yes: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THE BEST SHOW IS YET TO COME, AUGUST 23rd


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies S.F.V will be there :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Jul 25 2009, 08:31 AM~14578084
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## MistahCadillacx3 (Jan 12, 2007)

ttt comeing up soon :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :h5: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 58Bowtie (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

OVER 150 TROPHIES AND AWARDS
ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
30-39, 40-49, 50-59, 60-69, 70-79, 80s, 80s LUX, 90s LUX, LOW RODS
ORIGINAL , STREET, MILD , FULL CUSTOM
1st 2cnd 3rd PLACE TROPHIES

IMPORTS CLASS -STREET, CUSTOM
HONDA ACURAS ETC..
LUXURY SPORT CLASS STREET, CUSTOM
300C, CHARGERS, ETC..
TRUCKS " "
SUVS " "

HARLEY CLASSES- STREET, CUSTOM

BIKES- STREET, MILD, FULL
12s 16s 20s 26s

SPECIALTY AWARD AS WELL, PAINT, ENGRAVING ETC..
MOST MEMBERS, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST IN SHOW 6 FOOTEER


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

OVER 150 TROPHIES AND AWARDS
ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
30-39, 40-49, 50-59, 60-69, 70-79, 80s, 80s LUX, 90s LUX, LOW RODS
ORIGINAL , STREET, MILD , FULL CUSTOM
1st 2cnd 3rd PLACE TROPHIES

IMPORTS CLASS -STREET, CUSTOM
HONDA ACURAS ETC..
LUXURY SPORT CLASS STREET, CUSTOM
300C, CHARGERS, ETC..
TRUCKS " "
SUVS " "

HARLEY CLASSES- STREET, CUSTOM

BIKES- STREET, MILD, FULL
12s 16s 20s 26s

SPECIALTY AWARD AS WELL, PAINT, ENGRAVING ETC..
MOST MEMBERS, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST IN SHOW 6 FOOTEER


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 1 2009, 04:38 PM~14648099
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


Gonna be a good show..


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 1 2009, 04:38 PM~14648099
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 1 2009, 05:38 PM~14648099
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 1 2009, 09:09 PM~14649493
> *Gonna be a good show..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 3 2009, 12:13 AM~14657207
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Aug 3 2009, 08:29 PM~14665857
> *:biggrin:
> *




:420: :wave:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 3 2009, 08:28 PM~14665842
> *:biggrin:
> *







:420: :wave:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## o1o9o6o3impala (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Jul 30 2009, 04:00 PM~14630568
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

OVER 150 TROPHIES AND AWARDS
ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
30-39, 40-49, 50-59, 60-69, 70-79, 80s, 80s LUX, 90s LUX, LOW RODS
ORIGINAL , STREET, MILD , FULL CUSTOM
1st 2cnd 3rd PLACE TROPHIES

IMPORTS CLASS -STREET, CUSTOM
HONDA ACURAS ETC..
LUXURY SPORT CLASS STREET, CUSTOM
300C, CHARGERS, ETC..
TRUCKS " "
SUVS " "

HARLEY CLASSES- STREET, CUSTOM

BIKES- STREET, MILD, FULL
12s 16s 20s 26s

SPECIALTY AWARD AS WELL, PAINT, ENGRAVING ETC..
MOST MEMBERS, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST IN SHOW 6 FOOTEER


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

OVER 150 TROPHIES AND AWARDS
ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
30-39, 40-49, 50-59, 60-69, 70-79, 80s, 80s LUX, 90s LUX, LOW RODS
ORIGINAL , STREET, MILD , FULL CUSTOM
1st 2cnd 3rd PLACE TROPHIES

IMPORTS CLASS -STREET, CUSTOM
HONDA ACURAS ETC..
LUXURY SPORT CLASS STREET, CUSTOM
300C, CHARGERS, ETC..
TRUCKS " "
SUVS " "

HARLEY CLASSES- STREET, CUSTOM

BIKES- STREET, MILD, FULL
12s 16s 20s 26s

SPECIALTY AWARD AS WELL, PAINT, ENGRAVING ETC..
MOST MEMBERS, FARTHEST DISTANCE, BEST IN SHOW 6 FOOTEER


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 3 2009, 09:13 PM~14667424
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## THOUGHT U KNEW (Dec 27, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

JUST ADDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*SPECIAL CATEGORIES FOR MAJESTICS CARS ONLY*, 
1st PLACE, 2nd PLACE, 3rd PLACE CLASSES
*MAJESTICS WILL NOT COMPETE WITH OTHER SHOW PARTICIPANTS* 
KEEPIN IT MOOOVEN!!!


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 4 2009, 10:33 PM~14677929
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


CANT WAIT CHINA!! SEE U THERE BIG DOG!!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot wheels_@Aug 5 2009, 03:46 PM~14685689
> *CANT WAIT CHINA!! SEE U THERE BIG DOG!!!
> *


LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE, WHATEVER YOU GUYS NEED-JUST LET US KNOW


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

VEGAS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 3 2009, 09:13 PM~14667424
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 3 2009, 10:13 PM~14667424
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Aug 5 2009, 05:12 PM~14686528
> *VEGAS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 6 2009, 08:49 PM~14698768
> *:thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 5 2009, 08:38 AM~14681432
> *JUST ADDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SPECIAL CATEGORIES FOR MAJESTICS CARS ONLY,
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 5 2009, 08:38 AM~14681432
> *JUST ADDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> SPECIAL CATEGORIES FOR MAJESTICS CARS ONLY,
> ...


 :thumbsup: OANGE JUICE WILL BE TAKING IT. :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Aug 7 2009, 04:56 PM~14706360
> *:thumbsup: OANGE JUICE WILL BE TAKING IT. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 7 2009, 05:58 PM~14706763
> *
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 3 2009, 10:13 PM~14667424
> *OVER 150 TROPHIES  AND AWARDS
> ALL CATEGORIES REQUIRE 3 ENTRIES TO MAKE A CLASS
> 30-39,  40-49,  50-59,  60-69,  70-79,  80s,  80s LUX,    90s LUX,  LOW RODS
> ...


2 more weeks


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:dunno:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## StatikImage (Aug 10, 2007)

WATS THE ADDRESS FOR THE PARK, NEVER BEEN THERE ,BUT WANNA BE THERE,THX :cheesy:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by velitetransport_@Aug 11 2009, 10:14 PM~14743008
> *WATS THE ADDRESS FOR THE PARK, NEVER BEEN THERE ,BUT WANNA BE THERE,THX :cheesy:
> *


ADDRESS ON THE BOTTOM


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

av rollin


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 12 2009, 12:11 AM~14743876
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jessdogg_@Aug 11 2009, 11:53 PM~14743776
> * av rollin
> *


DONT FORGET, THERE IS MAJESTICS ONLY CATEGORY FROM THE 30s TO NEWER


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :420: :yes:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

[/quote]


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Cant wait...








Will be there!!!


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=Big Rich,Aug 12 2009, 11:45 PM~14754217]
















[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

bump


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

> quote=Big Rich,Aug 12 2009, 11:45 PM~14754217]


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## mrtungring6622 (Sep 29, 2005)

http://ht.cdn.mydeo.net/o1/u/m3/a1698a21bf...331fdb5f88c.wmv


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

TOMORROW IS AUGUST 14th, THE PRE REG DEADLINE .IF YOU NEED TIL SATURDAY CALL ME SO WE CAN MAKE ARRAINGMENTS. TIMES ARE HARD AND WE ARE WILLING TO GIVE A HAND. JUST LET US KNOW


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Aug 13 2009, 10:56 PM~14765747]
TOMORROW IS AUGUST 14th, THE PRE REG DEADLINE .IF YOU NEED TIL SATURDAY CALL ME SO WE CAN MAKE ARRAINGMENTS. TIMES ARE HARD AND WE ARE WILLING TO GIVE A HAND. JUST LET US KNOW








[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 13 2009, 10:56 PM~14765747
> *TOMORROW IS AUGUST 14th, THE PRE REG DEADLINE .IF YOU NEED TIL SATURDAY CALL ME SO WE CAN MAKE ARRAINGMENTS. TIMES ARE HARD AND WE ARE WILLING TO GIVE A HAND. JUST LET US KNOW
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eight1eightstyle_@Aug 14 2009, 09:22 PM~14774426
> *PM SENT
> *


GOTCHA COVERED


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

9 DAYS AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CAR CLUB LIST IS GROWING, I JUST HEARD KNOCTURNAL CC AND SWIFT CC WILL BE AT THE SHOW TO BUST THAT ASS


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

can i pre reg


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

u still up c


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 15 2009, 08:02 AM~14776674
> *can  i pre  reg
> *


45.00 TO PRE REG AND 20.00 DAY OF THE SHOW :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 15 2009, 11:16 PM~14782280
> *45.00 TO PRE REG AND 20.00 DAY OF THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Aug 16 2009, 12:14 AM~14782270
> *u still up c
> *


YES SIR, JUST WALK IN THE DOOR FROM PUTTIN IN WORK


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 15 2009, 11:17 PM~14782283
> *YES SIR, JUST WALK IN THE DOOR FROM PUTTIN IN WORK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Aug 16 2009, 12:18 AM~14782285
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :0
> *


IM SUPRISED U STILL UP :biggrin:


----------



## Smoke1 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 15 2009, 11:19 PM~14782288
> *IM SUPRISED U STILL UP :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Smoke1_@Aug 16 2009, 12:21 AM~14782298
> *:420:  :nicoderm:
> *


A ***** OVER THERE :biggrin: STUCC!!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 16 2009, 12:27 AM~14782326
> *A ***** OVER THERE :biggrin:  STUCC!!!!
> *


1 Week away


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 16 2009, 09:00 AM~14783409
> *1 Week away
> *


 :0


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> :cheesy:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> > :cheesy:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 16 2009, 01:16 AM~14782280
> *45.00 TO PRE REG AND 20.00 DAY OF THE SHOW :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

DAMN, i missed pre reg :angry:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

6 MORE DAYS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Aug 17 2009, 09:01 AM~14791534
> * 6 MORE DAYS HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 7 MORE DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

gonna try to make it.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 17 2009, 02:39 PM~14794641
> *
> *


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2009, 12:00 AM~14801451
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2009, 12:00 AM~14801451
> *
> *


Heard the line ups looking good!!!! We got our work ahead of us


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 18 2009, 08:05 AM~14802856
> *Heard the line ups looking good!!!!  We got our work ahead of us
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:  place to be on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2009, 09:13 AM~14803486
> *:biggrin:   ONLY place to be  on sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 18 2009, 05:40 PM~14809701
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13145328]








[/quote]


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13145328]


[/quote]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

5 DAYS AWAY AND THE LIST JUST GOT ALLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOT LONGER THANX TO 1 CLUBS PREG'S. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 909 MAJESTICS (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 18 2009, 09:13 AM~14803486
> *:biggrin:   place to be  on sunday :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Aug 19 2009, 09:14 PM~14822338
> *IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP  :biggrin:
> *


NO


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14823202
> *:cheesy:
> *


Plenty of space still for boothes and cars. Call China or Ray for more info


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 19 2009, 09:52 PM~14823555
> *Plenty of space still for boothes and cars.  Call China or Ray for more info
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 20 2009, 12:35 AM~14824778
> *
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 20 2009, 07:37 AM~14826244
> *
> *


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LO LOWS CAR AND BIKE CLUB WILL BE THERE FOR SURE

<img src=\'http://i29.tinypic.com/13z9y05.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bird_@Aug 19 2009, 09:52 PM~14823555
> *Plenty of space still for boothes and cars.  Call China or Ray for more info
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

*3*more days


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 20 2009, 12:48 PM~14828161
> *3more days
> *


THE FAMILY WILL BE THERE!!!! S.D. CHAPTER!!!!!


----------



## BIGFRED VC 805 (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Aug 20 2009, 11:48 AM~14828161
> *3more days
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ♠NEFF-U♠_@Aug 20 2009, 01:34 PM~14829293
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

VENDOR BOOTHS STILL AVAILABLE ALSO ELECTRICITY WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR ALL VENDORS THAT NEED ELECTRICITY :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 20 2009, 10:43 PM~14835298
> *
> *


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

2 MORE VENDORS LOCKED IN!!! ITS GETTING PACKED ALREADY


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:38 AM~14835989
> *2 MORE VENDORS LOCKED IN!!! ITS GETTING PACKED ALREADY
> *


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Aug 20 2009, 10:05 PM~14834164
> *VENDOR BOOTHS STILL AVAILABLE ALSO ELECTRICITY WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR ALL VENDORS THAT NEED ELECTRICITY :biggrin:
> *


good i can charge my batteries my bill is to high at the house thx guys :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ok TIKO is gonna be singing at at this show :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2009, 08:24 AM~14837423
> *good  i  can  charge  my batteries  my  bill  is to  high  at  the  house  thx  guys  :biggrin:
> *


charge the batteries,WHY? :dunno: 
:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 21 2009, 10:18 AM~14837962
> *charge the batteries,WHY? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


YOU DONT KNOW NOTHING ABOUT THAT YOU AINT GOT HYDROS  :0


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2009, 11:09 AM~14839170
> *YOU  DONT KNOW  NOTHING ABOUT  THAT  YOU AINT GOT  HYDROS   :0
> *


if i had them on my car i would use them,i will have something cut coming out soon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

84 FLEETWOOD (UNDERTAKER) FOR SALE 
:0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14839310
> *if i had them on my car i would use them,i will have something cut coming out soon :0  :biggrin:
> *


AS LONG AS I HAVE BEEN IN THE GAME I HAD ENOUGH SO ITS YOU YOUNGSTERS THAT NEED TO HIT THE SWITCH


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 21 2009, 12:22 PM~14839310
> *if i had them on my car i would use them,i will have something cut coming out soon :0  :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT IF


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2009, 11:37 AM~14839483
> *THATS  RIGHT  IF
> *


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2009, 11:37 AM~14839483
> *THATS  RIGHT  IF
> *


you told me dont cut the caprice :biggrin:


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

:0


----------



## 32165 (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Aug 21 2009, 08:24 AM~14837423
> *good  i  can  charge  my batteries  my  bill  is to  high  at  the  house  thx  guys  :biggrin:
> *


JUST BRING THE CHARGERS AND GET ALL YOUR BATTERIES HOT!!! :biggrin: YOU KNOW YOU GOT THAT HOMIE


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Aug 21 2009, 10:16 PM~14844353
> *JUST BRING THE CHARGERS AND GET ALL YOUR BATTERIES HOT!!! :biggrin: YOU KNOW YOU GOT THAT HOMIE
> *


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

HOW MUCH IS IT NOW FOR THE VENDORS I BEEN ASKING FOR THE FROM AND U NEVER PM ME BACK HOMIE


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Looking forward to it  

i'll be shooting pics for the mag :yes:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Aug 22 2009, 09:45 AM~14847369
> *
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TOO!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Aug 22 2009, 05:08 PM~14849557
> *GOOD TIMES 805 CHAPTER WILL BE THERE TOO!
> *


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

,Aug 19 2009, 05:46 AM~14814254]
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13145328]








[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 21 2009, 10:41 PM~14845323
> *HOW MUCH IS IT NOW FOR THE VENDORS I BEEN ASKING FOR THE FROM AND U NEVER PM  ME BACK HOMIE
> *


THE SHOW IS TOMORROW AND THERE WAS ALOT OF RED TAPE WITH THE INSURANCE REAGARDING THE VENDORS, DJ, ETC... BUT THEY ARE $150.00 IF YOUR INTERESTED AND THE FORMS ARE FILLED UPON YOUR ENTRY. SORRY FOR DROPPING THE BALL ON THAT ONE. HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 21 2009, 09:18 AM~14837962
> *charge the batteries,WHY? :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


 that's what i was saying. but then I see the for sale sign...
now I get it..smiley you want to charge your batterys just in case some 
baller cash's you out at the show..,he can just start bangin right there!
I got 200.00 on the grill plus a trade in.


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
quote=CHINA MAN 818,Mar 1 2009, 01:24 PM~13145328]


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks for inviting. i had a great time. nice turn out and perfect weather. cant wait for next year..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WE HAD NOTHING BUT GOOD TIMES!!!


----------



## Eurocabi (Nov 27, 2004)

Retro Cars mag in the house, great show guys


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV (Feb 26, 2004)




----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More at Jae Bueno Dot Com. Link in signature!


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

THE FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's a few pictures I took


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

GOOD SHOW WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95 (Feb 24, 2009)

i see u fat boy!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like it was a great show :thumbsup: 


i would like to invite u all to our show coming up this saturday !!!!!!!

hit me up if you would like to pre reg or for any questions?




















http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=483880&st=200


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

My Pictures. Check them out























































































































 :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 23 2009, 08:59 PM~14859182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS ONE BAD PIC  :thumbsup:


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hot wheels (Jan 1, 2004)

FIRME SHOW, MADE IT BACK HOME IN ONE PIECE!!! GOOD PEOPLE. ICE COLD CORONAS, PERFECT WEATHER, AND DA FIRME OLDIES IN THE BACK GROUND, U CANT BEAT THAT COMBENATION!!!!
:thumbsup: MAJESTICS SFV :thumbsup: SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE!!!!


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WICKEDKUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 08:24 PM~14859583
> *THE FAMILY HAD A GREAT TIME
> *


:yes: good show :thumbsup:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHALIO_@Aug 24 2009, 07:48 AM~14862591
> *:yes: good show :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## MI 71 (Aug 30, 2004)

good show homies


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 23 2009, 08:59 PM~14859182
> *
> 
> 
> ...




BAD ASSSSSSSSSSSS PIC TTT NOBUENO


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOOD SHOW GRACIAS MAJESTICS


----------



## MR CADDY (Jan 27, 2008)

GOOD SHOW HAD A GOOD TIME 

LOLOWS CAR CLUB......


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice Show
GoodTimes CC, SGV, 818 Riders, 805


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

GOOD SHOW AND GOOD PICS TOO!!


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

On behalf the Majestics SFV chapter, we wanna thank eveyone for coming to support our Summer Showoff with over 300 entries, this was our 1st show in 4 yrs and with all the shows being cancelled and the economy being bad we were able to host a great show, and allow all spectators to walk in and enjoy our lifestyle. THANK YOU 2 MR. CARTOON, solo riders, car & bike clubs, and car enthusiast alike that came out yesterday. BIG THANK YOU to the MAJESTICS FAMILY-LV, LA, CPT, HP, HD, AV, SD, VC, FOR SUPPORTING us, Victor the trophy guy for dealing with us from the very start, Thank you to our judges for a job well done, all the vendors, Street low magazine, 360 video, Big Fish, undercover security, and our entire staff for the strenuous efforts. We look forward to seeing you all next yr. and i can tell you this, it will be better in everyway possible next yr.


----------



## sancho clause (Aug 24, 2009)

> Nice Show
> GoodTimes CC, SGV, 818 Riders, 805
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

av majestics had a good ass time


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

VERY NICE EVENT. STRICTLY RIDIN HAD A BLAST.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 24 2009, 11:02 PM~14872265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great show.....  
Nice pic Tony :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

LIMITED C.C HAD GREAT TIME  SEE U GUYS NEXT YEAR


----------



## babyshack (Nov 23, 2006)

THE CARTAL WAS PUTING IT DOWN


----------



## 61Dreams (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 25 2009, 02:36 AM~14872585
> *Great show.....
> Nice pic Tony :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks jerry


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

i had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Aug 25 2009, 09:23 PM~14882898
> *i had a good time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WUT UP CHEF, WELL YES, IT DID LOOK LIKE U HAD A GOODTIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66SS818 (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Aug 25 2009, 02:36 AM~14872585
> *Great show.....
> Nice pic Tony :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY JERRY I GOT A TROPHY FOR YOU AND CHRONIC YOU BOTH TOOK THIRD PLACE AT THE SHOW I WILL BRING IT TO YOU THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Aug 26 2009, 07:55 PM~14893005
> *HEY JERRY I GOT A TROPHY FOR YOU AND CHRONIC YOU BOTH TOOK THIRD PLACE AT THE SHOW I WILL BRING IT TO YOU THIS WEEKEND :biggrin:
> *


Coo thanks dogg


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

ANY ONE WHO ENTERED THE SHOW AND PLACED BUT DIDNT RECIEVE YOUR TROPHY, LET ME KNOW YOUR ENTRY # SO I CAN REFERENCE IT AND GET YOU YOUR AWARD. PM ONLY. I WILL DO MY BEST TO HELP YOU OUT


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

Had a good time... 2nd place


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Aug 28 2009, 12:20 AM~14906299
> *Had a good time... 2nd place
> 
> 
> ...


THX TO ROLLERZ FOR COMING OUT AND REPPIN, THATS A NICE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

S.F.V. LOOKIN GOOD ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

^^


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

.. Really hated missing out on this one, specially since I've been planning on going for a while, heard nothing but great things, great pics. God willing first, should be ridin' out there next year for this show.. China Man 818, thanks again for the invite sir!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------

